# Excel Autofilter mit Blattschutz



## Lineas (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Makro, dass mir in einer Tabelle einen Autofilter ausführen soll, wenn die Tabelle geschützt ist (Blattschutz). Ich beabsichtige die gefilterten Daten in ein weiteres Tabellenblatt zu kopieren, das funktioniert aber nicht wenn der Blattschutz aktiviert ist!

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Perlmann (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

 wenn die Steuerung auf diesem Blatt mit einem Makro stattfinden soll, kann mit diesem Makro auch der Blattschutz aufgehoben und abschließend wieder gesetzt werden.

best
Phil


----------



## Lineas (10. Februar 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber das klappt leider nur bedingt, denn sobald ein Kennwort ins Spiel kommt, muss das zusätzlich eingegeben werden. Ich benötige aber ein Makro, dass auch mit Kennwortschutz funktioniert (hätte ich vielleicht gleich nach fragen sollen - sorry!)

mfG
Lineas


----------



## duckdonald (24. Februar 2008)

wenn du das Passwort mit im Programm angibst muss nichts vom Anwender eingegeben werden, er bekommt nichteinmal mit, dass die Mappe mal kurzzeitig ungeschützt war.


```
ActiveSheet.Unprotect ("DeinPasswort")
  ' dein code
 ActiveSheet.Protect ("DeinPasswort")
```

Allerdings sollte dann der gesamte Code der Arbeitsmappe mit einem Passwort versehen werden, denn sonst kann jeder das Passwort auslesen.
Dazu im Visual Basic Editor in der Projektliste rechtsklick auf die aktuelle Arbeitsmappe -> "Eigenschaften von VBA-Projekt..." -> und dort unter Schutz einen Haken bei "Projekt für die Anzeige sperren" rein und unten ein PW vergeben.


Gruß
DuckDonald


----------

